# 12 HDR pic project (2012).



## ImFX (Jan 3, 2012)

My idea is that, im going to try to post 1 new HDR-picture in end of every month this year. That's results in 12 pic's under 2012.

So instead of just post every hdr pic i make i can show the best one i got at the end of month instead. I hope you in here doesnt have any thoughts about that.

My first pic would come up at the end of this month then. Feel free to discuss in this thread to, all help is welcome!

//Tony


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 3, 2012)

ImFX said:


> My idea is that, im going to try to post 1 new HDR-picture in end of every month this year. That's results in 12 pic's under 2012.
> 
> So instead of just post every hdr pic i make i can show the best one i got at the end of month instead. I hope you in here doesnt have any thoughts about that.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## ImFX (Jan 23, 2012)

*January

*
Well time to post some pics i made under january, hard to choose one so i just post those one i like. I think i'll do the same at the end of february...

I know some pic's are tilting but it's hard to shoot without a tripod, im to lazy to pic the one i have with me and it's to heavy 

First 3 is made with nikon d700 + sigma 12-24 and last two with my new sigma 85 1.4 and nikon d700 and all pic's are hand held.

1. This is the small organ in our citys big church. It's made in the light that was in church at time for shooting this. 







2. Same organ but with lots of pushing in photomatix.








3. Some old staty or what it is in same church.






4. A small bit of ice in a fish stair... 






5. And at last an old stonebridge in our city.


----------



## Heitz (Jan 23, 2012)

Some will probably argue that #1 is under-exposed, but I actually really like it.  Its dramatic.  #2, please rotate. very distracting being off-axis like that.  #3, nice, rotate as well.


----------



## ImFX (Jan 23, 2012)

Heitz said:


> Some will probably argue that #1 is under-exposed, but I actually really like it. Its dramatic. #2, please rotate. very distracting being off-axis like that. #3, nice, rotate as well.



Yeah i know it's disturbing thats its tilting, but i rotate first pic and the secon made from same as first is tilting to much so i fix it and the third one


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 23, 2012)

1) Not crazy about, I just think its to dark with loss of detail. Kinda defeats the purpose of HDR

2) Much better than 1 but agree it needs a tilt. Processing is good however not crazy about the subject. I think the ceiling is very nice with and full of detail.

3) Not sure if I like this one. The top of that structure is leaning to the down but the floor looks straight, could be distortion not sure. The image is to dark for my taste as in number 1 kinda defeats the purpose of hdr when you loose so much detail however I just think maybe the shadows are to contrasty. I also think it lacks color. 

4) I like this one processing is good, the big chunk of ice makes it interesting along with the water.

5) eehh its ok imo I feel it lacks a little something. Maybe if you adjust your levels it may pop more. it looks really mid tone with less darks and highlights.

My advice since you are going to post one picture or I guess in this case a series of pictures and it supposed to be the best that you have done in the month. Take the time to straighten your pictures. It does not take much to do and just saying your lazy is a turn off. I liked your first set of pictures you posted and was really looking forward to seeing this post. Honestly I feel that these are all just ok photos and was hoping for better. Because I know you can do better from your last set I still look forward to seeing February's picture and see if you take any advice.

I hope you do not find this offensive as I am not trying to be. I feel the need to push you a little to bring out the best in you!!


----------



## ImFX (Jan 23, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> 1) Not crazy about, I just think its to dark with loss of detail. Kinda defeats the purpose of HDR
> 
> 2) Much better than 1 but agree it needs a tilt. Processing is good however not crazy about the subject. I think the ceiling is very nice with and full of detail.
> 
> ...



You do not offense me, after i read what you wrote, i think most of those pics have e meaning for me that live in this city and maybe are not so good to show here, but this set of pic's i show here is against how i usualy take hdr pic's. So this was just all new for me with lack of color and that you wrote.... I'm going to do my old style to next time at end of february 

And many thanks for feedback it keeps me from falling of from the path 

EDIT: This set is also an effect of i've been reading around diffrent forums and how ppl like HDR and the effetcs of it....


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 23, 2012)

ImFX said:


> EDIT: This set is also an effect of i've been reading around diffrent forums and how ppl like HDR and the effetcs of it....



I totally get what your saying. Pros to forums 1) you get a lot of feedback good and bad 2) Can learn a lot from those that truly want to help you.

Cons - 1)To many people to please 2) some hate any HDR other than realistic 3) easy to steer you off the path you want to go and be at.

Bottom line is although you have to keep your viewer engaged in the photograph, you do not want to process photos for the sake of other people or it takes the fun out of the art form. "love what you are doing and you will do it well"


----------



## ImFX (Jan 23, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> ImFX said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: This set is also an effect of i've been reading around diffrent forums and how ppl like HDR and the effetcs of it....
> ...



You nailed it there


----------



## ImFX (Feb 25, 2012)

*FEBRUARY

It's been a busy month february, lots of photographing mostly shoting cars. But i still finished my februari hdr shot, this set is little off my style but i think it's more random than i ever made any hdr sets. Pictur 4,5 and 6 it's made with new hdr software!

1. Subway entarance







2. Below town hall






3. Old church






4. A Pond in the woods






5. Picture of a very very tiny skihill, yes it's a hill LOL






6. Frozen boat that soon will escape in open water






7.  And at last a pic from home






*


----------



## Bynx (Feb 25, 2012)

I like your processing. Really like your last post from home.


----------



## ImFX (Apr 15, 2012)

Mars & April comes here in random order!

1. Church in our town.






2. River in city.






3. Another angle of the big church.






4. It's a compressed picture in photomatix, from a industrybuilding. I like how the light falling on it!






5. Also a compressid picture in photomatix from industry alley!


----------



## Berter (Apr 16, 2012)

this is a cool project. #7 from feb is my fav so far. nice work.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 16, 2012)

As a general comment on your landscape HDR's to this point, I'd recommend you step back your processing a notch or two. A lot of these  (Mar/Apr 1, 2, 3) are really leaning far to the processed side. They are coming too cool and giving your clouds a neon/cyan look that isn't natural. I understand that natural processing may not be priority #1 to you, or what it is that you're going for, but you can achieve a processed look without going over the top. 

7, 3, 2, and 1 from February are all good shots, I like the church shot and number 7 specifically. But in February you also have some shots that were taken too far. Namely 4, 5, and 6. This type of grungy processing brings unpleasant digital noise into the image, flattens the highlights and shadows to the point of no return. The result are flat, over-processed images. With my HDR's, I try to produce what the eye sees. Looks like you are still experimenting with your processing because the results are all over the map. From a photographic standpoint, I feel your naturally processed images are much stronger in these sets thus far.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 17, 2012)

You should really take a step back and examine the framing for most of your shots. Hdr is not just about the processing, its about details. Lots of your shots are framed poorly and some are tilted. Good framing is key to any type of photography.


----------



## ImFX (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks people for your comments they are really creative for me! And yes i'm all over the map about my style, yes some pictures are leaning, tilting or what you name it over there  but im just after the picture and not having any thoughts to have'em leveled yet, i know this look bad and sounds bad but all i want is good feedback as your three comments above. Thank you guys for that 

//Tony.


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 18, 2012)

You only want good feedback? All feed back that is constructive is good, regardless if it is complimentary or not.


----------



## ImFX (Apr 22, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> You only want good feedback? All feed back that is constructive is good, regardless if it is complimentary or not.



Hi! No i did make my self unclear sorry for that. I mean that all feedback is good for me good or bad so i can work my way forward from them. I know it looks wierd, i have a lil hard time with language cause im from sweden and make my self clear so i hope i do make it readeble 

Regards/Tony


----------

